# Pokemon mit allen Monstern zusammen?



## SkoII (26. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner Kindheit immer gerne Pokemon Rot und Blau gespielt. Ein Spiel was doch die Kindheit geprägt hat. Da meine Nichte einen Nintendo DS hat, wollte ich ihr mal ein Pokemon-Spiel schenken, natürlich ohne Hintergedanken. Obwohl...eigentlich schon. Ich würde mir das auch gern mal angucken. Rein aus nostalgischen Gründen, hehe.

Dabei würden mich folgende Sachen interessieren:

- Pokemon Weiß/Schwarz ist das Aktuellste oder?
- Gibt es in irgendeinem neuen Pokemon-Spiel echt alle Monster? Auch die ersten 150? Fände ich "wichtig"
- Die zweite Generation mit Impergator und Lugia etc wären auch toll. Weiß man da was? 

Und kann man mittlerweile irgendwie Mew fangen? Diese Frage hat uns fast die Kindheit damals zerstört.   

Danke im Voraus


----------



## floppydrive (27. März 2013)

1. Ja bzw. die Schwarze Edition 2 und Weiße Edition 2 (http://www.pokewiki.de/Pok%C3%A9mon_Schwarze_Edition_2_und_Wei%C3%9Fe_Edition_2)
2/3. Du kannst alle Pokemon in allen Spielen erhalten, musst halt vielleicht tauschen etc. aber möglich ist es

&#8364;dit: http://www.pokewiki....de_Pok%C3%A9mon

&#8364;dit 2: Logisch kannst du Mew fangen ging auch schon in der ersten Version mit Glitch


----------



## johnp9 (27. Juni 2015)

jetzt gibts sogar y und x version und jedes Pokemon ist da 3 fach, ich komm nicht mehr nach, Pokemon ist auch nicht mehr das, was es war nur um mehr Umsatz zu kriegen..


----------



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Ganz klassisch auf dem Gameboy in schwarz-weiß. Das bringt immer wieder schöne Erinnerungen hervor. Mittlerweile gibt es auch zahlreiche Filme. ich komme da auch nicht mit.


----------



## Waldelfe77 (15. Juli 2015)

Haha, zockerfan  Ich bin auch echt so ein Gameboy-Kind. So wie früher ist es doch einfach am besten und macht am meisten Spaß finde ich.

Könnte ich eigentlich mal wieder aus der Schublade kramen.


----------



## johnp9 (3. August 2015)

Waldelfe77 man muss nicht mehr aus der Schublade rausnehmen, man kann virtualboy advance auf dem Pc runterladen, mitlerweile sogar auf dem Smartphone und die alten Spiele durchspielen, die auf gb gbc und gba waren.. wenn ich lust bekomme spiele ich immer paarmal durch, vorallebm gelbe Edition mit alle starter Pokemon, sehr geil


----------



## Investlabel (26. Juli 2016)

Ich spiele aktuell nur Pokemon Go ist sehr lustig und abenteuerfreudig .

Habe mir dazu um schnell zurecht zu finden dieses Ebook in Amazon eben gekauft :

 

https://www.amazon.de/Pokémon-GO-Guide-erfolgreiche-Pokemon-ebook/dp/B01J24PN24/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1469530895&sr=8-5&keywords=pokemon+go+ebook

 

Kann es echt weiterempfehlen. 

Sind geile Non Public Tipps drinnen  .


----------

